# bak file



## caliman (Jan 9, 2006)

what kind of software can open tivo.bak file??


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

I do not know if you can really open a .bak file.
You can use MFSTools to restore a .bak file to a hard drive. You can also use it to create one.


----------

